

Calling All Startups: We Want Your Two-Minute Pitch - kingsidharth
http://mashable.com/2010/10/25/fast-pitch-2011/

======
rishabhverma
Though I am replying late, but the day you posted this link, the deadline for
this had already passed, in this way you are degrading the quality of HN, so
please don't do it from now on.

------
mahmud
The deadline for this has already passed.

